# JL F113 VS SVS PB-13ultra (Seal mode)



## mc_lover (Aug 25, 2012)

Has any one ever compared two subs;
JL F113 VS SVS PB-13ultra (Seal mode)

I have SVS PB-13 Ultra, and I made it work in a seal mode. it's very tight and home shaking.
I would want to have some more opinions on JL F113 if it's marginally better than SVS or far better?
SVS-PB13 in seal mode is already superb to me.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Do you have room for a second SVS? Two of those should best one of the JL' s, as good as the JL is.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

You could also stack dual SVS subs if you don't have the floor space. That would give you anywhere from 3 - 9 dB extra output, depending on your room and sub location.


----------



## morca (Aug 26, 2011)

He has a good point,1 supersub.
Or the 2 very good SVS,i am a big JL fan,butt maybe i go for 2 SVS,more bang for the buck,s .

Are there ne problem,s whit the plate,s.
Ik read a lot about defected plate,s.
Service is great,a new one in a blink of an eye.
So i was wondering or there are much trouble whit the US version of the sledge plate.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

mc_lover said:


> Has any one ever compared two subs;
> JL F113 VS SVS PB-13ultra (Seal mode)
> 
> I have SVS PB-13 Ultra, and I made it work in a seal mode. it's very tight and home shaking.
> ...


Hello,
While I am quite fond of JL's subwoofers, I am quite fond of the 13 Ultra. In addition, I would also consider Rhythmik and the fantastic Seaton Submersive.
Best,
Jack


----------



## mc_lover (Aug 25, 2012)

Do you think JL F212 can outbass 2 of SVS PB-13 Ultra?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

mc_lover said:


> Do you think JL F212 can outbass 2 of SVS PB-13 Ultra?


Especially with the 13 being a ported enclosure I do not think the Fathom can outdo a dual 13 Ultra setup. Moreover, using dual subwoofers really helps in terms of acoustics. I have been using a Martin Logan Descent i and Depth for about 3 years and when I added the second one it made a huge impact. I have also been blessed to have Audyssey SubEQ HT for the entire duration since using dual subwoofers.


----------



## morca (Aug 26, 2011)

On another forum I came across this link ,against it sheds much light on the test i did for six months whit closed and vented sub,s, the pro,s and con,s. http://www.sonicdesign.se/optimum.html
I heard that with a piece of classic, ported very nice play along while I prefer more for music always closed.

The distinction made ​​what there is between a dynamic and a static alignment alignment. Audiophiles prefer a dynamic alignment (for impulsive bass) but come again deficit static bass (such as organ).

The average listener seems to be preferred. Tuning a static weather E.e.a. is also highly dependent on space.


----------

